# Need help from a pneumatics pro...



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey guys... I was recently given 4 Numatics air-piloted valves, and I'm trying to figure out how to plumb them. I'm a complete newb to piloted valves... I understand the principal, but I have no idea which ports control what... 

They are Numatics model no. 152PA4480

The ports available are:
1/8" NPT: CA, CB
1/4" NPT: A, EA, B, EB, P
Unthreaded: E

Any help would be TREMENDOUSLY appreciated!


Thanks a bunch!
Steve


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Can you post up a pic?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Your part number means, you have a series 15, 1/4" valve, the pressure range is 3-60 psi, base mount, individual exaust, side or bottom ports with speed control.

"The ports available are:
1/8" NPT: CA, CB
1/4" NPT: A, EA, B, EB, P
Unthreaded: E"

P = Pressure in, this is the air that will be directed to ports A and B
A= One of the output ports that should be connected to your double acting cylinder
B= The other output port that should be connected to your double acting cylinder
EA= Exhaust port for "A"
EB= Exhaust port for "B"
CA= Pilot Air, apply air to this side, and your valve operates in that direction
CB= Other Pilot Air, remove air from CA and apply to CB and the valve will operate in the other direction, thus switching between ports A and B as to which has air output
E = Common exhaust for CA and CB

At least thats how it looks in the Numatics catalog. I have almost every catalog for almost every pneumatic manufacturer since specifiying pneumatic components is key to my job.


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Brian!

That's what simple logic told me, but I wanted to hear it from a pro before I plumbed it up wrong...


Thanks again!
Steve


----------

